# Drop Bears & Flying Kangaroos!



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Due to my apparent obsession with bears (The joke posts) I was going to leave this one up to them. Unfortunately the biggest bears we have in Australia are called Koala's. They live up trees, chew eucalyptus leaves, get ripped and fall out of the tree! So, I am not going to trust a shipment to a tree-hugging, drug induced, nasty Drop Bear! I will let them courier it a little way though as they are cute when they pee on you and gouge your eyes out with thier claws!









This being the case I'm calling on the Kangaroo's. Whether you are aware of it or not, I can inform you all, that kangaroos do indeed fly, and I am relying on this fact to deliver this bomb. The bomb will be carried to the plane in a kangaroo pouch (Eeewwww) and delivered to a BOTH (Brother Of The Hop) then passed onto a plane that wears the proud symbol of the Flying Kangaroo.

Now if something drops out of the sky and lands on your doorstep, no it is not Kangaroo Poo, it is a Drop Bear Bomb! Please dont stand in it as it may result in spontaneous combustion or indeed vertigo, causing you to become "Off Ya Tree"

The Emu's didnt rate as they have thier heads stuck up thier ass, unlike an Ostrich, whom just sticks it's head in the sand. Much better hygiene methinks.

Anyway, I've got cigars in pouches and they are being manhandled by Drop Bears as we speak.
To quote another great Aussie saying "Suffer In Ya Jocks!"


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow Ammo up and deploy the missiles.. Round and Round they go where ever they stop only Tashaz will know...


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Holy.... 7??? spending a bit too much time with Dave and Ron, methinks...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Blimey Aussie got me and got me good--First I did not appreciate the Kango Hair I found on the exterior of me box but now the interior was a different story--You crazy Mo fo you---remember we Americans don't take lightly that someone from another land tossing Grenades and not return fire to protect our Mother Land---You got me and got me good Warren--Just Remember *"Don't Start None Won't Be None"*--you my friend have open up a can of ass whoppin!

Thx. Brother!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Blimey Aussie got me and got me good--First I did not appreciate the Kango Hair I found on the exterior of me box but now the interior was a different story--You crazy Mo fo you---remember we Americans don't take lightly that someone from another land tossing Grenades and not return fire to protect our Mother Land---You got me and got me good Warren--Just Remember *"Don't Start None Won't Be None"*--you my friend have open up a can of ass whoppin!
> 
> Thx. Brother!!!


HaHahaha, works for me! Me being Tash & I. LOL.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Mad.........I hope you lot have got some body armour, those drop bears can get quite cranky.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Watch out, incoming!!!! He's on a rampage. Can't wait to see the rest of the carnage!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Blimey Aussie got me and got me good--First I did not appreciate the Kango Hair I found on the exterior of me box but now the interior was a different story--You crazy Mo fo you---remember we Americans don't take lightly that someone from another land tossing Grenades and not return fire to protect our Mother Land---You got me and got me good Warren--Just Remember *"Don't Start None Won't Be None"*--you my friend have open up a can of ass whoppin!
> 
> Thx. Brother!!!


Awesome bomb!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

lol and you said you couldnt keep up with me on joint power bombings. and then you go and do something like this. just leave me in your dust. i see how it is.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

He's new nick name will be "CAPTAIN KANGAROO!!!"

7 bombs... Seriously?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

cheese and rice Outback Jack, that's one grenade I'd be happy to jump on.

Very nice hit.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Warren does not mess around.

I am Magicseven, is that a tribute to me? You're so nice Warren! LOL

That is going to be some massive damage!

And wow Paul that's quite a hit there! That cluebra looks awsome, I really need to get me one of those. Now I wnna see a youtube vid of you smoking all 3 at once. LOL


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Magicseven said:


> Warren does not mess around.
> 
> I am Magicseven, is that a tribute to me? You're so nice Warren! LOL
> 
> ...


Don't smoke them all at one time!!! You will throw up, then pass out in your puke :shocked:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Don't smoke them all at one time!!! You will throw up, then pass out in your puke :shocked:


And how does that differ from any other Saturday night for me? LOL


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Magicseven said:


> And how does that differ from any other Saturday night for me? LOL


:drinking:

a herf could be dangerous!!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Ruh roh... Bombs from "Down Under"!!!:shocked:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

We just finished packing all those boxes. CHEESH! Took us an hour and a half to choose sticks, pack em, address everything & we spent an hour on a train going downtown to get travel humidifiers. But *OH LORDY!*, this is gonna hurt a lot of people. We just sat there grinning at our handiwork for a while. LMAO & LHAO (Her Ass) as well. They are going out in 18Hrs.opcorn::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> lol and you said you couldnt keep up with me on joint power bombings. and then you go and do something like this. just leave me in your dust. i see how it is.


Justin, you said I was the superior bomber. I was just trying to uphold your integrity by proving your truthfulness! It is the only reason I sent out such a big device! LMAO. Dont worry, wont be sending out too many like this one. Bomb that cost a bomb!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well Warren and Mrs. quite a feat and costly bombing run, WTG and yes I have your address.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Well Warren and Mrs. quite a feat and costly bombing run, WTG and yes I have your address.


As you say Dave "Neener, Neener!" We've become vagrants of no fixed address. Sold the house to buy this lot. LMAO.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> As you say Dave "Neener, Neener!" We've become vagrants of no fixed address. Sold the house to buy this lot. LMAO.


I am oh so mature because I love the words neaner neaner. LOL

Is it a word?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I am oh so mature because I love the words neaner neaner. LOL
> 
> Is it a word?


I dont think it's a word but as you see we Aussies spell it different. LOL. When we tease it's actually nah, nah, nah, nah, naaaahhh! and sung in 4 notes. Even weirder eh?


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

oh we do the same thing here... "Naah Naaah Nah Nah Naaaaaaah"... right?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> oh we do the same thing here... "Naah Naaah Nah Nah Naaaaaaah"... right?


Thats the one!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah.... usually said by 4 and 5 year olds, hahaha. Odd the things we former POMEs share, huh?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> yeah.... usually said by 4 and 5 year olds, hahaha. Odd the things we former POMEs share, huh?


POME is what?


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Prisoner Of Mother England. I have heard some Aussies use it, as well as a number of others. In my experience, used in the "former" sense


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> Prisoner Of Mother England. I have heard some Aussies use it, as well as a number of others. In my experience, used in the "former" sense


Oh OK. Figured it was something along those lines. Yes in that case I agree. LOL. Must admit Oz is not very old and whether we like to admit it or not, the country as it stands today was grown from convicts. *S*


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Great work Warren & Tash, sounds like you had fun putting this lot together


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

southoz said:


> Great work Warren & Tash, sounds like you had fun putting this lot together


We had a ball! The dropbears got shitty though, one bit me after I woke it from a drug induced nap! LMAO.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> We just finished packing all those boxes. CHEESH! Took us an hour and a half to choose sticks, pack em, address everything & we spent an hour on a train going downtown to get travel humidifiers. But *OH LORDY!*, this is gonna hurt a lot of people. We just sat there grinning at our handiwork for a while. LMAO & LHAO (Her Ass) as well. They are going out in 18Hrs.opcorn::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom:


Bumping myself after all Dave & Jason's crazy chat. LOL.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Incoming !!! Thats alot of hits at once........


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dang, this thread is bouncing all over the place!! Neener? What the heck is a 'neener?'


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Wonder how long it will take for the damage to hit???


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

You guy's better be quiet or Tashaz will take you to the woodshed like he did us,


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> You guy's better be quiet or Tashaz will take you to the woodshed like he did us,


LMAO...Nice Dave!

@CoopD, about 8 days.

They are in the air!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Big List.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Big List.
> View attachment 31421


Damn dude that's cheap compared to us sending international. But they charge the shit outta you coming in correct?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Damn dude that's cheap compared to us sending international. But they charge the shit outta you coming in correct?


Depends Dave. If it is not marked as Tobacco and it's a gift it'll probably get through. If they discover it's tobacco then I get charged pro rata something like $335 per kilo.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Depends Dave. If it is not marked as Tobacco and it's a gift it'll probably get through. If they discover it's tobacco then I get charged pro rata something like $335 per kilo.


'Damn what a rip off, sorry bro!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> 'Damn what a rip off, sorry bro!


 Dont stress on it Dave. I bring boxes in all the time and even with the duty still 30% cheaper than buying em here. At least I can buy ISOMs at the B&M. LMAO. :boink:


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow you are outta control tashaz and that profile pic is still looking good. I don't know what that has to do with anything but thought I would throw in the fact that I still like your profile pic. Anyhow we all need someeace:so calm yourself down.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

vanvan84 said:


> Wow you are outta control tashaz and that profile pic is still looking good. I don't know what that has to do with anything but thought I would throw in the fact that I still like your profile pic. Anyhow we all need someeace:so calm yourself down.


ROTFLMAO @ ^. We are calm. Problem is an Aussie will be totally calm and laughing with you when he punches you. Be wary of calm aussies. :eyebrows:8)


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone have Tashaz's address? I want to send them some dingo rockets!


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you know that Australia has no native bears? The Koala (Phascolarctos cinereus) is actually a mammal and its closest relative is the wombat? Sorry I am a science nerd. I spent some time in Australia doing research. I will have to track down the photos of me holding a Koala. Back on topic... IMPRESSIVE BOMBING!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

jsnake said:


> *Anyone have Tashaz's address? I want to send them some dingo rockets!*


If not in his profile "I Got IT!" PM me if you need it----- LMAO


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> If not in his profile "I Got IT!" PM me if you need it----- LMAO


Traitor!...Oh thats right, your on the other side. LMAO. Should have been visible to Jake though, it's in my profile and he's been here long enough. Can you see it Paul?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Traitor!...Oh thats right, your on the other side. LMAO. Should have been visible to Jake though, it's in my profile and he's been here long enough. *Can you see it Paul?*


yepper I can---:thumb:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

And how long does it take for us to send to you?

Does aussie customs actually go through it?

It would be good for the guys on here to know.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I forgot most people have their address in their profiles here on Puff. Now what to do to keep this interesting?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> And how long does it take for us to send to you?
> 
> Does aussie customs actually go through it?
> 
> It would be good for the guys on here to know.


If Customs detect it's tobacco they will open it to weigh if. They dont generally open the inner packaging. How long to get here I'm not sure. First class air I would assume probably 6 to 10 days. Dont stress on the duty thing guys. If they hold it for clearance it takes about a week longer to get to us but the duty is not such a big thing on small amounts. I'm telling you too much, making it too easy. Sleeping with the enemy and all that. LMAO.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> And how long does it take for us to send to you?
> 
> Does aussie customs actually go through it?
> 
> It would be good for the guys on here to know.


 ask shuckins how long it took, he sent me a bomb a few mths ago


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Blast-Off!*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> *Blast-Off!*


Hmmm. Now this worries me! I talked a fair bit with Paul about his likes and he managed to wheedle a fair bit out of me on mine so we are moving house in a week! LOL.


----------

